# Reliable sources of essential oil info



## DeeAnna (Oct 1, 2017)

Here is an article that provides four sources of reliable, accurate online information about essential oils:

http://info.achs.edu/blog/credible-essential-oil-databases-for-research

In a nutshell, the four sources are --
Aromaweb, https://www.aromaweb.com/
American Botanical Council, http://abc.herbalgram.org/site/PageServer?pagename=Herbal_Library
Science Direct, http://www.sciencedirect.com/search?qs=Essential Oil
PubMed at the National Institute of Health, https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/?term=Essential+oils

Another good resource is the book "Essential Oil Safety" by Tisserand and Young, currently in its second edition. It can be found on Amazon and other booksellers.


----------



## Kittish (Oct 1, 2017)

Oooh, this looks like it has lots of useful info! Thanks for posting it. :bunny:


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 1, 2017)

Glad I could share something useful. I see so many stories where people do really foolish things with EOs. It really bothers me. It's bad enough when adults pay the price themselves for their foolishness, but it's even worse when they hurt their kids. Incidents seem to be more common in recent years, I suppose since EOs are so trendy right now. I guess the thinking is "EOs are more natural, so EOs must be more safe" and there could be nothing further from the truth.


----------



## Nao (Oct 1, 2017)

I have a question, and I might be totally off, but what I understand Young is the one that created Young Living and Tisserand created doTerra and anything that comes from those companies or their followers are not particularly trustworthy. So what about their book?


----------



## Kittish (Oct 1, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> Glad I could share something useful. I see so many stories where people do really foolish things with EOs. It really bothers me. It's bad enough when adults pay the price themselves for their foolishness, but it's even worse when they hurt their kids. Incidents seem to be more common in recent years, I suppose since EOs are so trendy right now. I guess the thinking is "EOs are more natural, so EOs must be more safe" and there could be nothing further from the truth.



Oh gosh yes. "Natural" does *not* equal safe. Cyanide is natural. Arsenic is natural. Mercury is natural. Uranium is natural. (I use "natural" in the sense of naturally occurring here.) Plantwise, jimsonweed is natural. Death cama is natural. Foxglove is natural.  None of these are safe. 

I use EOs because of allergies to FOs (though I'll admit the label appeal of "all natural fragrance" will come up if I ever decide to try to sell). I'm also kind of a minimalist when it comes to fragrance. I'm generally using under 3% of my batch weight in EOs, and even less if it's one that I know can be an irritant (cinnamon leaf EO, I'm looking at you). I'm always interested in information on using them more safely.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 1, 2017)

"...Tisserand created doTerra..."

No, this is absolutely not correct. Don't know how someone is making this connection, but it's totally wrong. 

doTerra was founded by former Young Living employees. I don't happen to know their names, but Robert Tisserand is not one of them. Both YL, founded by Gary Young, and DT are US companies. Both are multi-level marketing companies and their marketing practices are largely unethical. Much of their advice is based on ways to sell more and more EOs and lure in more followers, not on real science and appropriate use.

Tisserand is in the UK and is considered to be a highly reliable source of information about EOs.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 1, 2017)

Nao said:


> I have a question, and I might be totally off, but what I understand Young is the one that created Young Living and Tisserand created doTerra and anything that comes from those companies or their followers are not particularly trustworthy. So what about their book?


 
I'm not sure where you got the info, but it's totally way off. The only thing of commonality is the name "Young". 

Robert Tisserand (founder and publisher of the International Journal of Aromatherapy) has nothing to do with DoTerra or Young Living other than debunking many of their claims. He has had his own EO company in the UK since 1974 completely unrelated to Young Living or DoTerra, and is one of only 2 recipients to have received the Alliance of International Armomatherapists Lifetime Achievement Award. And he founded the Tisserand Institute in London in 1988, which has helped to set new standards in the field of vocational aromatherapy education.

Tisserand's co-author of Essential Oil Safety is Rodney Young PhD (no relation to Donald Gary Young of Young Living or Robert J. Young of DoTerra). He received his doctorate in medicinal chemistry in 1968, and spent many years as a research chemist in the pharmaceutical industry, is widely published in scientific literature, and has taught at 4 different universities in the UK.

In comparison, the guy who started Young living is US businessman Donald Gary Young, and the ones who founded DoTerra are Dr. David K. Hill, David Sterling, Gregory P Cook, Corey B. Lindley, Mark A. Wolfert, Emily Wright, and Robert J. Young, the majority of whom are businessmen/marketers.


IrishLass


----------

